
Q&A on Coronaviruses (Covid-19) - soared
https://www.who.int/news-room/q-a-detail/q-a-coronaviruses
======
dilippkumar
> Coronaviruses are a large family of viruses that are common in animals.
> Rarely, people get infected with these viruses which may then spread to
> other people. For example, SARS-CoV was associated with civet cats and MERS-
> CoV is transmitted by dromedary camels. Possible animal sources of COVID-19
> have not yet been confirmed.

Cats and camels. Not the animals I would have first thought of. I probably
would have never considered camels as being a source for any disease.

~~~
pavelrub
They are referring to civets, which aren't cats at all.

------
ttymck
> It is therefore possible to catch COVID-19 from someone who has, for
> example, just a mild cough and does not feel ill.

Buckle up.

------
ngcc_hk
It is not cat in your house. Do not generalise as lions are also in cat
family. Camels are quite confirmed.

It is not these animals, but likely bat is the source.

Still can we trust who who seems to favour china, down to even the name is not
like other cornoavirus tradition to name after outbreak - Spain, Hk sars,
Middle East.

Wuhan virus.

